# Android remote desktop on pc



## freakb18c1

Droid VNC Server

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.onaips.vnc&hl=en

Works pretty good I used to for a while.


----------



## cavallino

Looks good but it requires root and I am trying to enjoy my tablets and phone stock since they are Nexus devices and that will get me the fastest updates possible.


----------



## twisted5446

Remote Mouse ive used for awhile..works well. I have iPhone and my girl has an HTC Vivid. both work. just have to be on wifi

http://www.remotemouse.net/


----------



## SpyderMS

Root will not kill your update potential. Nexus devices are essentially built to be rooted. As long as you keep the stock software installed, you're good to go. This actually holds true for 'all' Android phones. As long as you run the software that came with the device (any version of it) then you will still receive software updates from your carrier (or in the case of the GSM Nexus line, Google).

Also, the 'fastest updates' only applies to the GSM and WiFi-Only devices. CDMA devices like the Sprint and Verizon Galaxy Nexus, will not receive updates directly from Google, and in these cases, you're better off rooting in order to get updates through 3rd party ROMs like Cyanogenmod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted5446*
> 
> Remote Mouse ive used for awhile..works well. I have iPhone and my girl has an HTC Vivid. both work. just have to be on wifi
> http://www.remotemouse.net/


He's looking for the other way around, control/access of your Android device through your PC


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpyderMS*
> 
> Root will not kill your update potential. Nexus devices are essentially built to be rooted. As long as you keep the stock software installed, you're good to go.


Oh really? Because my other android devices (Transformer Tf101 and Galaxy S2 Skyrocket) they had to be unrooted to be updated and sometimes things got messed up.


----------



## Jim888

Airdroid is what your looking for

http://www.airdroid.com/

doesn't require root but can benefit from it.

been using it for over a year now and have loved it since the first time

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Oh really? Because my other android devices (Transformer Tf101 and Galaxy S2 Skyrocket) they had to be unrooted to be updated and sometimes things got messed up.


it will not allow you to do OTA (over the air) updates...usually but there is usually a stock update file you can flash if your rooted


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Airdroid is what your looking for
> http://www.airdroid.com/
> 
> doesn't require root but can benefit from it.
> been using it for over a year now and have loved it since the first time


THATS IT!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> THATS IT!


glad to help, you'll love it


----------



## SpyderMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Oh really? Because my other android devices (Transformer Tf101 and Galaxy S2 Skyrocket) they had to be unrooted to be updated and sometimes things got messed up.


It's possible that the root method you used disabled OTA updates. This is intentional so you don't lose root when an OTA update is available for your phone. Your provider can't tell you have root, so there's no reason why you wouldn't receive it other than if the feature was disabled, or you were running a custom Recovery image. If things got messed up, it might be because you were actually using software other than the stock software that came with the phone, and manually flashing an update over that without wiping could cause a number of issues. Did you root the devices yourself, or did a friend do it?

There are apps such as OTA RootKeeper that protect root across OTA updates as well.


----------



## mike2k

You can use this app, VMLite VNC Server, works well on non rooted android devices, you have to use a desktop program (free) to start the vnc server every time after booting though.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vmlite.vncserver&hl=en

You can remotely view and control android phone or tablets from PC or another device, using a vnc client or html browser.


----------

